# IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible



## OrangeApple (Jul 11, 2011)

IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible

We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).

We are looking for Microsoft Certified Engineers with at least 4 plus years of experience in the implementation and support of Servers, Networks and general computer/desktop support.

You need to have excellent customer service skill as this is mostly field engineer/technician work at customer premises.

If interested PM me with your resume and details of your experience.

Occasionally we also have shorter term positions available for legal working holiday visa holders.


----------



## kelzr87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey just seen your post about IT support. I am looking to make the move to Australia next year, i will be in Australia in febuary for 3 weeks then back on a working holiday visa in the July 2012. I guess my email is if you have any spaces then id be very interested. Currently i work doing IT support for the leading telecomunications company in the uk i have been doing my job for 6 years, we support all microsoft products. Server side of things i have the basics. I believe i am good at what i do, love a challenge and always put 100% into everything. I hope to hear back from you . You can mail me at: [email protected] p.s tried to pm you but it won't work.


----------



## christos (Jul 17, 2011)

OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...


Hello OrangeApple,

I exceed the requirements as mentioned above.

I am available as soon as our current sponsorship can be taken over. We have arrived recently in Australia from South Africa on my wife's employer's sponsorship(457). Being located in a small town, I have not yet managed to find suitable employment and I am actively seeking.

Kind regards,
CHRISTO SWANEPOEL
0467605060


----------



## christos (Jul 17, 2011)

OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...





christos said:


> Hello OrangeApple,
> 
> I exceed the requirements as mentioned above.
> 
> ...


PERSONAL INFORMATION

SURNAME: Swanepoel
NAME: Christo
ADDRESS: 33A Viscount Slim Avenue 
Whyalla Norrie
South Australia
5608
CONTACT NUMBER:	+61 46 760 5060 (Mobile)
DATE OF BIRTH: 25 September 1982 
ID NUMBER: 820925 5139 080
PASSPORT NUMBER: 451831301
NATIONALITY: South African Citizen
MARITAL STATUS: Married
DRIVER'S LICENCE: Code 08
LANGUAGES: Afrikaans, English

EXPERTISE

•	General Management 
•	Strategic Planning
•	Customer Services 
•	Problem solving 
•	HP, IBM and EMC Hardware
•	Network development 
•	Microsoft Server 2000, 2003, 2008, Exchange 2003 and Active Directory

•	Team leadership 
•	Quality Assurance 
•	Staff recruitment / training
•	Data / disaster recovery 
•	Technical Security 
•	Designing IT infrastructures 
•	VMWare and Hyper-V Technology

PREVIOUS JOBS AND EXPERIENCES

DIMENSION DATA (LONMIN PLATINUM MINE OUTSOURCED TO DIMENSION DATA)
ROLE TITLE 
SENIOR SYSTEMS ENGINEER

EMPLOYMENT PERIOD 
September 2007 to March 2011

Reason for leaving: Migrated to South Australia

Managing the Server Service Department providing support to more than 4500 IT users. Responsible for over 340 Production servers with the storage capacity of 60+ Terabytes. Providing quality solutions to complex business problems and delivering I.T. business systems to the end to end testing of new systems and services within scope, budget and tight schedules.

KEY DUTIES
•	Escalation Management and co-ordination of low and high impact calls within SLA;
•	Focus on proactive management on the rest of the technical team to prevent problems;
•	Assist in crafting the customer strategic direction in becoming a trusted advisor of the customer and SDM;
•	Customer reporting analysis to establish trends to reduce calls and increase stability through SIP and ITIL service framework;
•	Assist in weekly and monthly customer feedback as required and provide recommendations and reports;
•	Manage and run ongoing Service Improvement programs and process optimization and ensure tools implemented to create visibility of the service;
•	Deliver projects based on an agreed scope of work in line with customer expectations;
•	Ensure to be SLA specific to our contract customers and ensure that these SLA's are met at all times;
•	Manage Services and deliver pro-actively to meet these requirements;
•	Installation and Configuration of Microsoft Server 2000, 2003, 2008, SQL Server and Microsoft Exchange Server 2003;
•	Installation and Configuration of WSUS to provide software updates for Microsoft Windows operating systems and other Microsoft software.
•	Accountable for System Performance, Tuning and Capacity Planning;
•	Analyze, design, test, debug, maintain, modify and document Microsoft operating systems and servers to meet business requirements;
•	Implementation and administration of Disaster Recovery failover and operations;
•	Support on Brocade Switches M12, M14;
•	Active Directory 2003 implementation, configuration and support;
•	VMWARE and Hyper-V implementation, configuration and support;
•	IIS Implementation and configuration.
•	Accountable for (IBM Tivoli) Backups and Storage in the environment;
•	Implementation and utilization of Microsoft SMS, Microsoft SCCM;
•	Planning, implementation and management of MOM (Microsoft Operations Manager) 2005
•	Integration of technical and application components;
•	Assistance and participation in the design and implementation of technical infrastructure frameworks;
•	Maintenance of IBM SAN, breakdowns and preventative;
•	Maintenance of EMC Celerra, breakdowns and preventative
•	Contribute to planning and analyzing of hardware strategies and solutions for future usage.

DIMENSION DATA (LONMIN PLATINUM MINE I.T. OUTSOURCED TO DIMENSION DATA)
ROLE TITLE 
FIELD ENGINEER - TEAM LEADER

EMPLOYMENT PERIOD 
March 2005 to September 2007

Reason for Leaving: Contract Outsourced to Dimension Data

KEY DUTIES
•	Escalation Management and co-ordination of low and high impact calls within SLA;
•	Focus on proactive management on the rest of the technical team to prevent problems;
•	Assist in crafting the customer strategic direction in becoming a trusted advisor of the customer and SDM;
•	Customer reporting analysis to establish trends to reduce calls and increase stability through SIP and ITIL service framework;
•	Assist in weekly and monthly customer feedback as required and provide recommendations;
•	To manage and run ongoing Service Improvement programs and process optimization and ensure tools implemented to create visibility of the service.

GIJIMA AST (SUBCONTRACTOR FOR LONMIN)
ROLE TITLE 
I.T .TECHNICIAN

EMPLOYMENT PERIOD 
1 Feb 2004 to 28 Feb 2005

Reason for leaving: I.T department Outsourced

KEY DUTIES
•	On-site and field support for the client of desktops and regional infrastructure;
•	Soft/hardware troubleshooting and installations;
•	Isolation of server problems;
•	Development of new IT Solutions;
•	Diagnosis of network problems;
•	Dial-up support and installation;
•	Remote monitoring and support of systems and applications;
•	Offer remote support to users and hardware.

SKYNET WORLDWIDE EXPRESS
ROLE TITLE 
I.T .TECHNICIAN

EMPLOYMENT PERIOD 
1 Aug 2002 to 29 Jan 2004

Reason for Leaving: Career improvement at Lonmin Platinum Mine

KEY DUTIES
•	On-site and field support for the client of desktops and regional infrastructure;
•	Usage and support of UNIX operating system;
•	Configuration and maintenance of Microsoft Exchange 2003and Microsoft Server 2000, 2003;
•	Diagnosis of various network problems;
•	Isolation of server problems;
•	Troubleshoot software and hardware problems.

EDUCATION

SCHOOL EDUCATION
Matriculated: Grade 12
High School Rustenburg, 2000

Matric Subjects
Afrikaans
English
Mathematics
Science
Metalwork
Business Economics

POST MATRIC

CompTIA A+ 
Institution Boston Business College
Date Completed 14 March 2001
MCSE 2000
Institution Boston Business College 
Date Completed 13 of November 2002
SCO UNIX Systems
Institution Academy of Computer Education 
Date Completed 19th of March 2003
SCO Open Server Release 5 Administration 
Institution Academy of Computer Education
Date Completed 17 March 2003
MICROSOFT OPERATIONS MANAGER 2005 - (Certification ID2287) 
Institution I.T Intellect
Date Completed 22 March 2007
Implementing, Managing & Maintaining Server 2003 Network Infrastructure
Institution Torque I.T.
Date Completed 19 November 2007
ITIL Foundation V3 Service Management 
Institution Dimension Data University
Date Completed 14 April 2008
Microsoft Certified IT Professional- EA (MCP ID 7775646)
Institution Damelin Rustenburg
Date Completed 28 October 2010
647Pro: Windows Server 2008, Enterprise Administrator - August 31, 2010
643TS: Windows Server 2008 Applications Infrastructure, Configuring - September 16, 2010
642TS: Windows Server 2008 Network Infrastructure, Configuring - October 05, 2010
640TS: Windows Server 2008 Active Directory, Configuring - October 26, 2010
680TS: Windows 7, Configuring - October 28, 2010

ACHIEVEMENTS
Rugby 1st team from 1998-2000
Accepted in the National under 19 Rugby squad for the Leopards in 2001
Accepted in the National under 21 Rugby squad for the Leopards in 2002
2008 Dimension Data Service Delivery Award

REFERENCES

Skynet Worldwide Express
Johan Blaauw, Facilities Administrator
+27 82 801 6256 or +27 21 590 3200

Lonmin Platinum
Andrew Greef, I.T. Manager Lonmin Platinum
+27 14 571 2396

Gijima AST
Anita Olwage, Contract Director
+27 12 675 5000

Dimension Data
Rossi Bonafede, System Engineer- Manager
+27 14 571 4163 or +27 82 321 1973


----------



## Jimm (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

Do you have any interests in WA ? I am an IT professional and in the last stages of being processed for the grant of permanent residence (Subclass 176 visa) for Western Australia.


----------



## christos (Jul 17, 2011)

Jimm said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have any interests in WA ? I am an IT professional and in the last stages of being processed for the grant of permanent residence (Subclass 176 visa) for Western Australia.


Hi Jim,

Certainly interested. Do have something in mind or any suggestions?

Thanks Christo


----------



## Jimm (Jul 17, 2011)

christos said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Certainly interested. Do have something in mind or any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Christo


What I meant was does your company have any business in WA so i can find a position suitable with my qualifications.
You are looking for some one to work in Darwin whereas I was sponsored by WA govt for the visa and I intend to stay in WA so that is why asking.
I have been working with a Swiss based IT/biometrics solutions providing firm and have 6 to 7 years experience working with Computers(Networking +databases) and biometric devices. 
Thanks

Jimm


----------



## vkarthick1 (Jul 25, 2011)

*HI*

Hi

I have 6 years of experience in IT support.

Please provide your e mail id.

Regards
Karthick V



OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for 457 sponsorship, I am a network Consultant with CCIP-Service provider do reply vsdendukuri(at)hotmail(dot)com or call back +93780188029


----------



## sweetpathan (Nov 13, 2012)

*IT Helpdesk Technician*

I have experience IT Helpdesk Technician, I am working in dubai. how i send you my resume. i want your email id
thanks



OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

email id is mentioned below please check


----------



## drag00n (Feb 26, 2013)

*resume*



OrangeApple said:


> IT Support Engineers/Technicians- Sponsorship Possible
> 
> We are a leading IT Support Company based in Darwin Australia (a great place to live and work, near Kakadu and other terrific places).
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for Engineers/Techs? Where do I send my resume?


----------



## sweetpathan (Nov 13, 2012)

drag00n said:


> Are you still looking for Engineers/Techs? Where do I send my resume?


Dear sir,

I have 10 years Practical experience in Computer Hardware & Networking,Servers,wifi,Linux,UNIX, ADSL routers,Laptop Hardware,Accounting Software, Web designing, Sir I want to send u my CV . I want ur email address this is my email id zamaswat (at) live . com, Now i am working in dubai IT Helpdesk Support Position.

Contact me by my email

thanks


----------

